

O'Reilly releases official iPhone SDK app dev book - anuraggoel
http://oreilly.com/catalog/9780596154059/

======
nickb
Is this really the "official" book? Official usually means that it's endorsed
by the company that makes the product but I've never heard of Apple giving any
publication "official" status.

I grabbed these two products but haven't had the time to check them yet:

<http://www.pragprog.com/titles/amiphd/iphone-sdk-development>

[http://www.pragprog.com/screencasts/v-bdiphone/writing-
your-...](http://www.pragprog.com/screencasts/v-bdiphone/writing-your-first-
iphone-application)

------
KB
I haven't been following the rulings by Apple as to published books relating
to the iPhone SDK. I thought this was not allowed.

Could someone clear this up for me?

~~~
TomOfTTB
Once Apple lifted the Developer NDA (<http://blogs.zdnet.com/BTL/?p=10269>) it
became ok to publish books on the topic. I actually don't know why this is
being posted as news being that Manning published a similar book a month ago
([http://www.amazon.com/iPhone-Action-Introduction-Web-
Develop...](http://www.amazon.com/iPhone-Action-Introduction-Web-
Development/dp/193398886X/ref=pd_bbs_sr_6?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1233347864&sr=8-6))

~~~
tjr
I reckon it's news because it's a new book from a different author and
publisher?... I generally find O'Reilly's books to be more to my personal
taste than books on the same topics from other publishers, so I for one was
happy to see this announcement.

------
rscott
Anyone know how this is compared to Beginning iPhone Development by Dave Mark?
I was going to go buy that today, actually.

~~~
wallflower
I feel Beginning iPhone Development is good because it helps build your
confidence so that you can work on getting through your own projects and Aaron
Hillegass' book. This book seems more advanced, and I will go get a copy this
weekend.

Aside from learning from $30-40 books: Building a calculator from scratch was
recommended to me and is a great project that you can go from basic
(accumulator) to nuts (Quartz rendering) on.

